
Nobel Prizes in Literature Awarded to Peter Handke and Olga Tokarczuk - mathattack
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/nobel-prize-literature-2019-intl/index.html
======
ermir
People in Kosovo are quite upset at the Nobel committee for awarding the prize
to Peter Handke, since he has always been an unabashed supporter and
sympathizer of Slobodan Milosevic, who holds great responsibility for the
Yugoslav wars in the 90s and the numerous war crimes perpetrated in them.

[https://balkaninsight.com/2019/10/10/slobodan-milosevic-
symp...](https://balkaninsight.com/2019/10/10/slobodan-milosevic-sympathiser-
awarded-nobel-literature-prize/)

